# Tissot Watch ID Help and New Watch Advice



## ewlmonkey (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm a watch newbie so please enlighten me. (I've posted this on the main forum but it hasn't gotten a response so I thought I'd try here. Hope that's okay! I'm not sure what the double thread rules are here . . .)

First, I have this Tissot watch I've been wearing for a good while now, except I have no idea what model it is. Here's the watch:

View attachment 787929


It is a ladies watch. The face reads: Tissot, 1853, Automatic, and 25 Jewels. The back (not pictured) reads A630/730k and a serial number, I think. And also on the back, it reads: stainless steel, water resistant 30m, Sapphire Crystal, and Tissot 1853. I got this watch as a gift when I was young (I'm still on the young side) so it has sentimental value, plus its the only "nice" watch I own. I've done a couple google searches but can't seem to find that particular model. Thanks in advance!!

Next, I'm considering getting an upgrade watch. It's nothing urgent, since my Tissot does still work perfectly. I want to take my time and see what's out there and get a feel of what I like. So blast me with your favorites and opinions and recommendations. (I have been lurking through the WOMW thread. =D)

What I do know I like so far is that I'd like for it to be automatic - I'm having a wonderful experience with my automatic Tissot - and probably also have a nice sapphire crystal, but I guess that's a given for any nicer watch. I'd also prefer a watch a little bit larger than my current watch, which is rather small. But still a ladies watch since my wrist is pretty small, approximately 5.25". I'd like a chronograph or chronometer (I think that's the right terminology. . .). Strap doesn't really matter, but I'd prefer single color of any material. I also have modest tastes, so nothing Diamond encrusted, jewel encrusted, la dee da do. I'll probably ask for it as a college graduation gift, so maybe something in the price range of something you'd get your college graduate. Again, thanks!! This place is awesome, so knowledgable!


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

No idea what model Tissot that is, but it's a great looking watch!

This may be just personal prejudice, but I think a chronograph usually doesn't work for women as a "business" or dressy watch. Even quartz chronos are a bit bulky, and automatic chronos are simply huge (bigger, more complex movement = bigger watch). One smaller option is a ladies Speedmaster, but even in steel (without diamonds) the MSRP is around the $5k mark.

Are you looking for an office-appropriate watch, or something dressy (but without the diamonds, of course), or something tough & waterproof? As several of us have discovered and noted, case size isn't the only indication of fit; a larger case with short lugs may fit a small wrist better than a smaller case with longer or straighter lugs. My long-lugged 36mm Stowa Antea fits but not as perfectly as a men's Longines Evidenza (38.75mm long with tiny lugs) or a Bremont MBII (43mm diameter with short curved lugs). Still, since your current watch looks to be around 22mm, the jump up to the men's sizes might be a bit dramatic!

For an all-around watch appropriate for most occasions, it's hard to beat the Omega Aqua Terra - but again, we're at the $5k or so price point for the auto version. Something with a similar look (sort of diver-y but still dressy is the Ball Trainmaster 60 Seconds Lady. You could also look at the Ball Engineer II Ohio Lady. We're at the $2k price point now...

How about the ladies' version of the Hamilton Jazzmaster? That's another fine all-around watch available with an auto movement in a ladies' size, and goes for well under $1k.


----------



## ewlmonkey (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations coastcat! I really appreciate it! 

The reason I want a chrono is because I'm looking for something extra on the dial besides the regular clock and day. But if chronos really are too big for my wrist - I will need to try some on to know for sure - I am definitely open to other designs. Maybe a moon phase? Or a see through dial . . .

I'm not really looking for an environment specific watch, just an everyday watch, something durable but also nice. I don't really need a tough and waterproof watch because I'm perfectly fine with taking off my watch when the situation demands it. Does that make sense?

Of the watches you've listed, I do like the speedmaster and Hamilton Jazzmaster; they both look great. I will have to look into where these watches are sold. I went to a tourneau this past weekend, and really didn't see anything I liked. I think I would like to stay in the $2000 and less range just because I personally can't yet justify buying a watch that cost more than that and would feel too guilty if my parents did.

I've come across the Tissot Lady Heart that seems really nice.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Tourneau is a chain which rarely discounts (there are numerous Tourneau threads in the main forum). Omega boutiques also don't discount much or at all, but other Omega authorized dealers might. Hamiltons are readily discounted. Check the dealer listings on the manufacturer's website and do some forum searches for recommended dealers in your area.

And while you're at a recommended dealer, try on a bunch of watches! A good salesperson will help you narrow down your choices based on preference and price point, and you may discover some nifty new possibilities. There are watches I've coveted online that just didn't work in person (like the Longines Master Complications), and others which didn't catch my eye in photos but were fantastic on the wrist (like the Longines Evidenza).


----------



## MicheleB (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome!

You have a very good price point and lots of options. Here's a couple thoughts and I echo coastcat's wisdom above - just keep trying on watches and you'll narrow in on what you want more and more. I know you wrote no bling, but here is subtle bling that looks good with shorts and a tshirt or a suit and are ladies chrono's in different sizes. The Christopher Wards are new, but quartz too. All well below your price point, but not autos. I really like the Tissot Heart and the Jazzmaster is on my wish list. I like your taste! ;-)


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

I have the Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic auto 37mm and have to say it's a beautiful watch, extremely accurate & not too big. Quality for the price is outstanding.


----------



## ewlmonkey (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks guys for the suggestions and pictures!!! I will head your advice and start trying stuff on when I can. 

MicheleB, even with little diamonds, I'm still not a fan. But thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Nhwhazup (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Rado - super high tech materials, great qualiy workmanship and very wearable for everyday. I recently bought their unisex automatic True Thinline and absolutely love it. I have smaller wrists but like the overized look. This watch is understated while a stand out, sleek and easily wearable for every day. Can be dressed up or down. 

I tried to upload a photo but keep getting a upload fail message.


----------

